# 4"x 6" Pipepatch



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's some pics from today's job.

4" ABS to 6" clay.....all the roots were from this one joint and heavy....about 7' long all together. Removed and installed a pipepatch that sealed both sides. Transitions looks amazingly clean.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

T he patch is good but I like how you always seem to get the roots completely gone from the pipe. Nice job


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks very good. Really good way to repair a 6x4 with no digging and way faster. Trenchless is the s**t. I bet the home owner was very happy when you gave them the price, told them there would be no digging and on top of that it would only take a few hours.:thumbsup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

That 4x6 surprisingly enough was under the street. Total cost of the job came close to what the encroachment fee is for a traditional dig. They were ecstatic!


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Now if we could just have an economical method to line the hammer tap. I've spent more hours working on that than you can shake a stick at. Sometimes patents can really hurt an industry.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

PPRI said:


> Now if we could just have an economical method to line the hammer tap. I've spent more hours working on that than you can shake a stick at. Sometimes patents can really hurt an industry.


Just wait.....


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Shnat if I had the money I'd be working on it like crazy. You ate talking about lining the city connection correct?


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah there are some patents that limit my options severly. Ben, are the patents expiring or what?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

PPRI said:


> Yeah there are some patents that limit my options severly. Ben, are the patents expiring or what?


You'll see soon enough. muwahahaha.......the anticipation!


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Here's some pics from today's job. 4" ABS to 6" clay.....all the roots were from this one joint and heavy....about 7' long all together. Removed and installed a pipepatch that sealed both sides. Transitions looks amazingly clean.


Nice


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I think the patents only limit you from selling the repair system to others but you can build any repair system you want and make your own repairs at will.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah I understand how the patents work. It can limit a certain amount of advertising rights as well. You can do something but you can't tell anyone publicly that you can do it. 

Ben if it's pipe patch releasing their top hat, they paid the royalty a couple months ago to do it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

PPRI said:


> Yeah I understand how the patents work. It can limit a certain amount of advertising rights as well. You can do something but you can't tell anyone publicly that you can do it.
> 
> Ben if it's pipe patch releasing their top hat, they paid the royalty a couple months ago to do it.


Damm you're good! Well played Sir! lol


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Pipe patch top hat? I can't wait to see that.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Is that what I had to wait for? Are they gonna show it at wwett?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Not sure if it'll be at the show. I saw pipedoctor uk already has their's out.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks like the LMK system for use through the manholes.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Pipe patch's looks like the lmk? Lmk defends several patents in the US and Trelleborg has some others


----------

